
U.S. lawsuit against founder of Facebook's Oculus can proceed, judge says - stesch
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-oculus-rift-ruling-idUSKCN0UX2IK?feedType=RSS&feedName=technologyNews
======
cornholio
This is why you should not sign NDAs if you can avoid them. They are
essentially an open invitation to be sued at a later date.

That being said, it's a sad state of affairs that this suit is allowed to
stand against Oculus itself. If an individual breached a civil contract, he
should answer for it and possibly lose all the money (and stock) he owns to
pay for the damages.

------
argonaut
The actual article: [http://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-oculus-rift-
rulin...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-oculus-rift-ruling-
idUSKCN0UX2IK).

------
dang
Url changed from
[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/263877/Oculus_founder_Pal...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/263877/Oculus_founder_Palmer_Luckey_will_be_sued_for_breach_of_contract.php),
which points to this.

Submitters: please submit original sources where possible, as the HN
guidelines ask:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

